# Unconventional Weapons



## Nightingale (Jan 20, 2004)

Most schools teach weapons in some form, the usual suspects being bo, katana, nunchuk, escrima, kama, etc...

do any of your schools teach anything different or unusual?


----------



## OULobo (Jan 20, 2004)

How about kukri and dha? How about palm stick and short stick? How about karambit and sabatan?


----------



## 7starmantis (Jan 20, 2004)

I've got one, how about the flute? 

This one allways gets people, they can't understand the aplication of the flute. In actuality, it is one of the most dangerous weapons we do. It is actually very usefull to know because it is about a foot long inch and a half thick bamboo flute, which you could use almost anything, pipe, stick, anything that fits those dynamics. 

My sifu says, "when the flute comes out, someone is going to die".  

7sm


----------



## OULobo (Jan 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 7starmantis _
> *
> 
> My sifu says, "when the flute comes out, someone is going to die".
> ...



Or. . . . it's time to dance.


----------



## 7starmantis (Jan 20, 2004)

Thats only during our Riverdance Form.

:rofl: 

7sm


----------



## tshadowchaser (Jan 20, 2004)

non traditional but the newspaper
I really try to teach my students to use anything they pick up as weapon

We play with rocks and trowing sticks once in a while


----------



## Cruentus (Jan 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by tshadowchaser _
> *non traditional but the newspaper
> *



Yes...but not nearly as musical as the flute!


----------



## pesilat (Jan 20, 2004)

Flexible weapons - who didn't know I was going to say that? 

Water bottles, writing utensils, and shoes (held in hands). Those are some that I've used in the past - the first ones that come to mind. I do that sort of thing a lot - I just pick up something and start playing with it as a weapon.

Mike


----------



## dearnis.com (Jan 20, 2004)

whip, sarong, throwing weapons, spear, chair, beer mug.....


----------



## superdave (Jan 20, 2004)

Car antenna. Solid and flexible. The little tip will split skin like it was warm butter.

The down side is the owner of the car might get  pissed if someone breaks off their antenna.


----------



## whackjob-san (Jan 20, 2004)

We teach self-defense applications for the credit card, a rolled up newspaper, or a spikey high-heel, but these are hardly formal weapons forms.

When I'm in a pinch, I always revert to old faithful; I hit them with the Earth.  I guarantee it's bigger than whatever weapon they're carrying...


----------



## MA-Caver (Jan 20, 2004)

At a Wing-Chun seminar I attended years ago I learned that a mini-mag (flashlight) serves as a good defensive weapon (kubotan) in a pinch. Was told (at seminar) that Mag-lite (company) was requested by police organizations to create a smaller version of their famous lights for just this purpose...also as a companion to their side-arms for dark places. (dunno if it's true but t'was interesting none-the-less).


----------



## dearnis.com (Jan 20, 2004)

I doubt the last about the mini-mag.  Nice lights, but too small (read thin) to shoot with, and too little light output.


----------



## Quick Sand (Jan 20, 2004)

I did a seminar with auxillary police once that weren't allowed to carry guns so we taught them techniques with the Mag-lite. Not the mini ones but the full sized. Can be used like a stick or whatever or hitting, trapping etc. Plusing blinding a bit.


----------



## Kempo Guy (Jan 21, 2004)

Our system teach many traditional Japanese weapons (sword, short sword, tanto, naginata, jo, tessen etc.) but we also keep in mind that we can utilize many day to day objects in place of some of these weapons (such as the tessen, jo, tanto etc.).

KG


----------



## Cruentus (Jan 21, 2004)

I was practicing my SBD techniques the other day.

In other words, I had the farts, and they were Silent but deadly....weee, its good we weren't grappling! :rofl:


----------



## MJS (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PAUL _
> *I was practicing my SBD techniques the other day.
> 
> In other words, I had the farts, and they were Silent but deadly....weee, its good we weren't grappling! :rofl: *



:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: 

Mike


----------



## OULobo (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PAUL _
> *I was practicing my SBD techniques the other day.
> 
> In other words, I had the farts, and they were Silent but deadly....weee, its good we weren't grappling! :rofl: *



Remeber that chmical weapons are against the Geneva Convention.


----------



## someguy (Jan 21, 2004)

Theres an idea.  If you get mugged by some really immature person fart really loud and then it will crack them up then you beat them up.  I think i'll skip training this on though.


----------



## tshadowchaser (Jan 21, 2004)

> I did a seminar with auxillary police once that weren't allowed to carry guns so we taught them techniques with the Mag-lite. Not the mini ones but the full sized. Can be used like a stick or whatever or hitting, trapping etc.



Got poked with one and hit a few times by well meaning officers once they hurt like hell.
It is a great weapon


----------



## Cryozombie (Jan 21, 2004)

Kusari-fundo (chain with weights at the end) Mestubishi (blinding powder... we use dirt and sand and such) shuriken,  kyoketsu Shoge, (hooked rope knife) and lots of other other exotic weapons... we dont focus on many of them, but we do train with them.

At our school we primarily do Knife, Hanbo, Kusari-Fundo and sword.


----------



## Black Bear (Feb 9, 2004)

Maglites are passe but probably as little as 10 years ago they were considered THE premiere self-defense flashlight, both club and kubotan-sized variations. Weak beam, no quick-on like the Surefires' tailcap switch, they're considered a joke. 

superdave, the car antenna thing is usually associated with JKDC culture, is that your background? We never train with that in studio. It's regarded as a s-d improvised weapon, kind of like a ballpoint pen. If you understand the mechanics of an analogous traditional weapon, then you know what to do with it. 

We train with drones: replica tac folders made by the original manufacturer, but having dull blades with thickened tips so they can be used in practice without injury. These are essential for deployment drills. We do the more conventional knife stuff with rubber blades, of course. 

It's just like we work with soft sticks for full-contact (they still sting) but practice draw drills and tactics with real collapsible batons against, say, thai pads. 

We also occasionally practice throwing things of various sizes and weights.


----------

